# Do you bother educating people?



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I used to care and try to teach people but I'm starting to give up. The marketing machines of the big B and Mervin spread too much disinformation for me to compete with.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

I feel yeah

Heres a great argument with my brother over waxing snowboards.

(me waxing my board)

Bro: Wow dude your waxing your board AGAIN?? Dident you wax it like yesterday??
Me: Yeah my base is white weve been riding on shitty ice and spring snow.
Bro: Yeah so its so pointless it dosent make any difference
Me: Go away


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

if I had my old Burton Brushi here I would love to post a picture of what not waxing your board does over time. It dried up real bad, the base material shrunk, it pulled apart from the edges, Cracks everywhere....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll try to educate people who are willing and eager to learn. I'm a relative newcomer to the sport myself, and I'm always mining more experienced riders for knowledge. However, I'm not going to waste my time trying to educate an idiot or someone who is simply too hard headed to learn.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

It's great more and more kids are getting into shredding, but they are all definitely being completely misinformed about things, its insane. I feel like its all ignorant, brainwashed noobs. I was just talking with a kid the other day too and he said something like ,"I'm looking to get a great park board, something that looks cool and is a great park board. I think i'll get the Burton Custom." i wanted rip my ears off.


----------



## gibbous (Jul 9, 2008)

RidePowder said:


> Frustrating Ignoramous: "what do you need another board for, dont you have like 3 already?"


That would have killed the conversation for me right there. I don't think my board collection will ever be big enough.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Right now I have a Bataleon Enemy, a K2 Darkstar, and a Libtech TRS BTX. I want to add a jib board so I was thinking Forum Destroyer or DC PBJ


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

And this is why I have a blog about snowboarding. Mass media, companies, marketing machines, and the general lack of intelligence in the current crop of shop kids is what has bred a level of retardation in the snowboarding culture. I feel your pain for conversations like that, I have had thousands of those over the years, and some just get to the point of why even bother.

I'm cool with the fact for some people snowboarding is a hobby they do 1 week a year, I'm cool with the fact people need to have the social tag of being a "snowboarder" to express who they are, I'm cool with the fact for people like me snowboarding is their lifestyle, and I'm cool with everything else in between and after. What I'm not cool with is the dumb ass small minded douche bags that can't see past the X games, Olympics, Shaun White, Burton, and all the stupid ass bull shit that has made snowboarding uncool. The people that think park riding ends when you're 25, the fact I can't read a magazine without being disgusted because there's nothing teaching people the rich history of snowboarding, the fact that everything is marketed for 13 to 21 year olds. I'm pissed off that supposedly snowboarding peaked something like 6 years ago and we've had a steady decline. 

I could go on forever on this topic it's something I've discussed with people that actually care about it numerous times.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What I'm not cool with is the dumb ass small minded douche bags that can't see past the X games, Olympics, Shaun White, Burton, and all the stupid ass bull shit that has made snowboarding uncool. The people that think park riding ends when you're 25, the fact I can't read a magazine without being disgusted because there's nothing teaching people the rich history of snowboarding, the fact that everything is marketed for 13 to 21 year olds. I'm pissed off that supposedly snowboarding peaked something like 6 years ago and we've had a steady decline.


I really want you to be wrong with that statement. I don't think that snowboarding peaked years ago, it just changed, not to something better or worse, just something different. The barriers to entry of the sport were lowered, companies hired marketing people, and newer tech came out.

I really still have hope for Snowboarding as not only a sport but a lifestyle. The problem is the weekend warriors, or the people who fuck off to Whistler once a year for a week and think they are snowboarders. The ones who have taken a few lessons so they could slap "Snowboarding" on their Facebook page. People who are into it should live, eat and breathe Snowboarding. 

Fuck the kids, fuck the wannabes, fuck Burton.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowboarder visitors peaked years ago, I blame the god damn twin tip skis. When those came out a lot of people went back to skiing. What snowboarding needs is happening right now and I'm glad.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

some folks are unteachable...gotten to the point of often pretending to be apeshite clueless but polite....unless they happen to ask a half way intelligent question...otherwise why bother

sbing is maturing and with that there is stratification...the posers, gapers, wantabes that go a few times a year; recreational riders that go a few times to a fair amount but stay to inbounds; and then the committed that are bc hikers and sleders that have alot of knowledge, equipment, experience and often the dedicated lifestyle of living on/by the hill.


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

Well I just happen to fall into that bracket, last season I only went for 12 days, but have been talking about it all year. Yeah I don't board much and yeah I've only been to Mountain Creek and Bellaire, but for those 12 days I was happy with my life and appreciated every minute on the mountain.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

bakesale said:


> I really want you to be wrong with that statement. I don't think that snowboarding peaked years ago, it just changed, not to something better or worse, just something different. The barriers to entry of the sport were lowered, companies hired marketing people, and newer tech came out.
> 
> I really still have hope for Snowboarding as not only a sport but a lifestyle. The problem is the weekend warriors, or the people who fuck off to Whistler once a year for a week and think they are snowboarders. The ones who have taken a few lessons so they could slap "Snowboarding" on their Facebook page. People who are into it should live, eat and breathe Snowboarding.
> 
> Fuck the kids, fuck the wannabes, fuck Burton.


So you want snowboarding to change and grow, but you want the "weekend warriors" to fuck off? How does that make any sense? 

What exactly is wrong with a weekend warrior anyway? For people with families and demanding jobs, "just" being a weekend warrior represents a rather large commitment. I got about 25 days in last season and I'm pretty damn proud of that and I'm here educating myself for next season and beyond. What exactly is your problem with that? Perhaps it's your hardcore "go hard or go home" attitude that intimidates people and turns them off to snowboarding too early.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

bakesale said:


> The problem is the weekend warriors, or the people who fuck off to Whistler once a year for a week and think they are snowboarders. The ones who have taken a few lessons so they could slap "Snowboarding" on their Facebook page. People who are into it should live, eat and breathe Snowboarding.
> 
> Fuck the kids, fuck the wannabes, fuck Burton.


if it weren't for people who take lessons, go on the weekends and all that the industry would be in even worse shape. they're the ones spending the money on lift tickets, food, gear etc. how many days did you get in last year so i can make sure your not a poser:dunno:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the weekend warriors are the ones paying for full-price lift tickets
the weekend warriors are the ones paying for $40/hour group lessons
the weekend warriors are the ones that eat $8 burgers in the cafeteria
the weekend warriors are the ones that provide enough traffic to the hill so that the hill can justify keeping YOUR LIFTS running

if someone rides a snowboard, they are a snowboarder
if you don't like it you can fuck off and put some skis on


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

As a recreational pass holder and unfortunate weekend warrior (due to family, mortage and job), wish I could take more advantage of the committed weekend warriors by riding more mid week. Btw the hill is not making any money off my pass but they get an ocassional dollar when I buy french fries.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> the weekend warriors are the ones that provide enough traffic to the hill so that the hill can justify keeping YOUR LIFTS running


QFT. A snowpunk's dollar is just as green as your dollar. And the snowpunks pay full price for weekend lift tickets. I'm not saying bother educating them, talking to them or even not run into them if they're in your way, but their lift tickets and the rice crispy treats they stuff their fat asses with are the biggest sources of revenue for the hill. 

You don't have to thank them or like them, but understand they and their blind devotion to Burton are necessary evils. The best ones are the kids that show up in head-to-toe matched Burton gear with a top of the line board, boots, and bindings (all Burton of course) - their parents shelled out $1.5G each for all that gear at full retail markup which keeps the shops in business plus a full price lift ticket which keeps the hill in business. They make one run down the hill, are upset they don't have Shaun White skills in under 5 minutes, and spend the rest of the day in the lodge trying to look cool. You get the best of both worlds - their money, and their ig'nant asses not clogging up the hill.


----------



## gidget_man (Apr 4, 2009)

One of my roommates is a salesperson at a big chain store, so I take time to talk about tech as often as possible with him. I figure as long as I can do my part to check his training and teach him more of what I've learned, he'll carry that information to all of the people he's selling to and those weekend warriors and uneducated noobs will come off a little bit more knowledgable. Better than simply hearing "Burton's the best because they make the most money." 

I have a lot of love for the casual snowboarder. I try to get my non-boarding friends out with me all winter just so they can give it a try. It usually takes a little convincing, but after they're out they're usually the ones having the most fun on the hill! It doesn't matter how good you are, it matters how much fun you're having. I'd much rather be tripping up all over the hill and having a blast than doing double rodeos and hating being there.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

bakesale said:


> I really want you to be wrong with that statement. I don't think that snowboarding peaked years ago, it just changed, not to something better or worse, just something different. The barriers to entry of the sport were lowered, companies hired marketing people, and newer tech came out.
> 
> I really still have hope for Snowboarding as not only a sport but a lifestyle. The problem is the weekend warriors, or the people who fuck off to Whistler once a year for a week and think they are snowboarders. The ones who have taken a few lessons so they could slap "Snowboarding" on their Facebook page. People who are into it should live, eat and breathe Snowboarding.
> 
> Fuck the kids, fuck the wannabes, fuck Burton.


Yeah, I can't agree with that. The scenario you wish for would be the death of snowboarding for all the reasons mentioned in this thread so far.

Also, what exactly is "snowboarding lifestyle"? Is that wearing a flat billed hat and pants tighter than your girlfriend's? If that's the case, I'll pass on that part and just keep riding.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

bakesale said:


> I really still have hope for Snowboarding as not only a sport but a lifestyle. The problem is the weekend warriors, or the people who fuck off to Whistler once a year for a week and think they are snowboarders. The ones who have taken a few lessons so they could slap "Snowboarding" on their Facebook page. People who are into it should live, eat and breathe Snowboarding.
> 
> Fuck the kids, fuck the wannabes, fuck Burton.


Yeah, I know...Those weekend warriors are such fucktards. The nerve of them to fund your ski areas so they can continue to operate. The nerve of them to fund snowboard companies by buying gear at full price. The nerve of them to eat at the ski areas so that snowboard bums can remain employed.

Live/eat/breathe snowboarding? I'm sorry, but I have a life outside of snowboarding. Sure, snowboarding is a hell of a lot of fun, and sure, I try to go minimum of 25-35x a season, but I have 3 kids, a full time job and I'm in school full time too. I guess I'm not core enough and should just take up skiing again.

Know what...YOU are what's wrong with snowboarding. YOU have turned it into what it is today. YOU are the reason more and more people are going back to skiing. But keep it up with the 'I'm better than you' attitude and in 10 years, people will look back and say, "I remember when people used to snowboard before the industry self-destructed".


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> Know what...YOU are what's wrong with snowboarding. YOU have turned it into what it is today. YOU are the reason more and more people are going back to skiing. But keep it up with the 'I'm better than you' attitude and in 10 years, people will look back and say, "I remember when people used to snowboard before the industry self-destructed".


Yeah, I can't agree with that holier than thou attitude. Guess what? Everyone starts somewhere. Even Travis Rice and the like were flailing newbies at some point. Turning off eager upstarts harms the sport. What if someone had told someone like Travis Rice when he started that he might as well give up because he's nowhere near hardcore enough and he'll never get anywhere?


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

I was reading this thread last night in utter amazement at the "Elitist Snowboarder" attitude that has infected this thread. I'm shocked because, having been exploring this site for over a year now, I had thought that the majority of this community were here to disband that attitude and start trying to expand the sport with praise and support. I'm glad a few had heard the call to come aid this thread from disaster.

I'm a hardcore weekend warrior; that shitty J-O-B thing keeps me busy during the week; and I LOVE SNOWBOARDING! This is because I love every part from driving 5 hours to Lake Tahoe, to being so sore I can hardly stand up the next day after riding. F**k, I am buying a Tacoma 4x4 this week and #1 reason why is to safely get to Tahoe.

I think that snowboarding is at a turning point, it can be like skateboarding and spread itself to everybody regardless of skill or 'status' (posers, etc.) or it can have a "only for the elite" title and die out. I suggest watching some of the documentary on Element skate company over on Push.ca. Mike Vallely made a statement about early skateboarding that I think is one of the reasons why skateboarding became so immensely popular and still gains ground today.



Mike Vallely said:


> There was no coach, there was no rules, there was no right or wrong about it you just did it... You didn't even have to be good, you know? It's like, 'We all suck'.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Im not trying to be elitist. I enjoy discussing snowboarding with people who want to learn, or people who understand Burton is not the be all end all of riding.

The two examples I gave were of people who were unwilling to recognize that there is more to snowboarding that either Burton. Or that any board is good for any style of riding. 

Gapers amuse me, I have no problem with weekend riders, I understand how it is. Im a college student and sometimes I just cant make it out. Ill ride with anyone on the hill, and every year I dedicate hours upon hours teaching new riders. Im an instructor for my colleges class 4 times a week. Do I get frustrated, yes. Do I blame them because they are stupid newbs and should just dedicate all their time to it and drop a few g's on gear? absolutely not.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

RidePowder said:


> Im not trying to be elitist. I enjoy discussing snowboarding with people who want to learn, or people who understand Burton is not the be all end all of riding.
> 
> The two examples I gave were of people who were unwilling to recognize that there is more to snowboarding that either Burton. Or that any board is good for any style of riding.
> 
> Gapers amuse me, I have no problem with weekend riders, I understand how it is. Im a college student and sometimes I just cant make it out. Ill ride with anyone on the hill, and every year I dedicate hours upon hours teaching new riders. Im an instructor for my colleges class 4 times a week. Do I get frustrated, yes. Do I blame them because they are stupid newbs and should just dedicate all their time to it and drop a few g's on gear? absolutely not.


i was completely fine with what you said, those kids sounded like idiots(not that they're bad people).
i was talking more about what bakesale about snowboarding being only for those who live breath and eat snowboarding. if thats how things worked id be calling all you guys posers and most likely not love teaching people how to snowboard as much as i do(which is alot).


----------



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

I sure hope park riding doesn't end when you're 25. I just converted from skis, I'm 23 and I'm not stoping anytime soon. Btw, I refuse to purchase anything Burton (well my helmet is RED) because I realized how quickly their marketing machine can blur your vision of a good product. People think the flash will make them better but if you look at a good amount of pro riders, besides their board, run "middle" quality equipment. Just give your .02 and if they don't want it, hey you tried!


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

it shouldnt matter when or how often you ride, what you wear or dont wear, or what you ride (even it if its a 1200$ burton board)
as long as you love boarding and have fun while doing it, thats all that matters. honestly. the feeling of stoke i get when im on the mountain is unlike anything ive ever experience before. making the 4 hour trip to the mountain, struggling to find parking, dealing with skiier goons,the camaraderie of boarding with friends, making new ones, eating shit,landing tricks, being sore, having to deal with shit weather....the overall experience of snowboarding is in a class of its own. to talk down to anyone that snowboards , no matter what walk of life they are from, is fucked up to say the least


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

trevk#07 said:


> I was reading this thread last night in utter amazement at the "Elitist Snowboarder" attitude that has infected this thread. I'm shocked because, having been exploring this site for over a year now, I had thought that the majority of this community were here to disband that attitude and start trying to expand the sport with praise and support. I'm glad a few had heard the call to come aid this thread from disaster.
> 
> I'm a hardcore weekend warrior; that shitty J-O-B thing keeps me busy during the week; and I LOVE SNOWBOARDING! This is because I love every part from driving 5 hours to Lake Tahoe, to being so sore I can hardly stand up the next day after riding. F**k, I am buying a Tacoma 4x4 this week and #1 reason why is to safely get to Tahoe.
> 
> I think that snowboarding is at a turning point, it can be like skateboarding and spread itself to everybody regardless of skill or 'status' (posers, etc.) or it can have a "only for the elite" title and die out. I suggest watching some of the documentary on Element skate company over on Push.ca. Mike Vallely made a statement about early skateboarding that I think is one of the reasons why skateboarding became so immensely popular and still gains ground today.


I have more respect for people like you than the douche nozzles that claim local status up here. Good Mike V quote too, pretty much sums up everything that's wrong with snowboarding right now.

Truth is snowboarding is uncool because it's turned into skiing. The media has bastardized it so badly right now it's unnerving. Anyone read any of the gear guides from Transworld, Snowboarder, Snowboard? Why can't 3 big publications get anything right about reverse camber when describing it, they all fell so flat at that, oh wait that's right they have people that don't care about giving proper information out churning out 100 articles a year. If the big publications can't get it right, who is?

Shops are another thing I love local shops, but I hate the fucking bro'd out mentality they all have. Ok I'm almost 27, I still ride 100 plus days a year, but when I walk in I don't have a tall t, tight pants, a flat bill, or any of that clown show shit on. I look like a reject from Motley Crue's roadie team, but I still expect people to be stoked on the fact I'm stoked on snowboarding. Instead 90% of the time and this is everything from big box store down to a small hole in the wall shop look at me and think I don't snowboard or that I'm not "core" enough for them. Now if I get someone to talk to me that's a huge feat in itself but then they open their mouth to talk about gear and it's "ugh yeah this shit is tight my buddy sucked off a rep and he rides for them, it's the fucking best". 

The attitude needs to be checked at the door and people need to get over themselves. There's a reason I don't talk to anyone anymore when I ride, I'm so sick of the attitude, the lack of common sense, and the general douche baggery of it. It used to be all of us vs them, now we're them and it's all of us vs all of us. 

Fuck I could go on forever about this.

Oh and park riding doesn't end at 25, whole group of my friends, myself included are proving that one. But how many riders do you hear of turning pro or even am after 25? Other than Wolle Nyvelt landing rookie of the year at 29, the odds are pretty much slim to none.

And to go along with what Wolfie is saying. It's true the older crowd generally wants to know more than the younger crowd. Having had my blog for a year now I get more inquiries from people 25 to 55 than I do 13 to 22. The older riders are the ones with more money to spend and they want to make sure it counts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

I have a few reactions to this bizarre thread:

1. I have never encountered any of these apparent noobs that think that Burton is "the end all and be all of snowboarding." As far as I can tell, that is a myth that hasn't had any basis in reality since like 1998. These days, the clueless noobs that I encounter are much more likely to systematically spout out _anti-Burton_ dogma, which for several years has been the new know-nothing noobie doctrine. I remember remarking to one of my friends last year "Wow, it's like Rome is the new Burton!" Don't get me wrong, I like Rome, but it seems to have replaced Burton as the company that noobs automatically think is cool despite knowing nothing about snowboarding. Again, I'm not hating on Rome, and I'm certainly not defending Burton. I've never owned a piece of Burton equipment in my life, so I can't really say anything for or against them (other than acknowledging their influence on snowboarding throughout its history, and the pros and cons of that). But it seems like lately I'm more likely to come across clueless noobs _bashing_ Burton than loving Burton.

2. In general, it seems like unsolicited advice is usually given by people that are only slightly more experienced/less clueless than the person asking stupid questions. If you feel like someone is "stupid," a "brain dead newb" and a "Frustrating Ignoramous," then they probably wouldn't benefit from your education/contempt. I can't imagine going through life feeling the need to give an unsolicited "education" to every person I encounter that isn't as experienced as I am on a subject. Plus, it is easier to make turns without a huge chip on your shoulder. 

3. There is a difference between a clueless human obstacle that goes snowboarding once a year and a "weekend warrior." A lot of weekend warriors are dedicated locs that just happen to actually have real jobs. Like me. And a lot of us have plenty of 100+ day seasons under our belts and have lived the shred bum life. These days, I go 2 or 3 times a week every week during the year, despite working 50 hours a week. Do I wish I could go more? Sure. I respect the shred bums that get to go every day, especially the ones that are cool and give respect back. But I'll be damned if I'm going to take any shit off of some fuck that thinks he owns the mountain and acts like an asshole because he's 20 years old and can afford to do nothing but snowboard. A lot of us work our asses off and make a lot of sacrifices to go 30, 40, or 50 times a year, and, well, I know a lot of ex-shred bums that used to have shitty holier-than-thou attitudes that fell far short of that kind of dedication once reality finally bit them in the ass. Most of them turned into bitter assholes and drunks. A little respect goes a long way, and anyone that a) loves to ride and b) has a decent attitude gets a lot of respect from me.


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

bakesale said:


> I really want you to be wrong with that statement. I don't think that snowboarding peaked years ago, it just changed, not to something better or worse, just something different. The barriers to entry of the sport were lowered, companies hired marketing people, and newer tech came out.
> 
> I really still have hope for Snowboarding as not only a sport but a lifestyle. The problem is the weekend warriors, or the people who fuck off to Whistler once a year for a week and think they are snowboarders. The ones who have taken a few lessons so they could slap "Snowboarding" on their Facebook page. People who are into it should live, eat and breathe Snowboarding.
> 
> Fuck the kids, fuck the wannabes, fuck Burton.


Dude what is your deal? You're what's wrong with the future of snowboarding. If you don't take lessons how will you ever learn to ride. Im sorry did you just wake up one day, decide I am going to start snowboarding, pick up a board, and start busting out 5's at the park? 

You're such a jackass. How old are you? Do you know anything about life? You just show up to the park thinking your a badass and that your above everyone else the whole time. Judging people because they may not be as good as you. 

Fuck the kids? What kind if comment is that? When you have have bills to pay and work a full 40 hrs a week you will relaize that it is hard to take days off during the week to hit the slopes and going on the weekend is the only time you do get to ride. 

Just worry about you and live your life. You need to stop caring so much about what everyone else is doing and drop your Im better than everyone else attitude.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

BA you totally nailed it. Right on.

Yeah, the shop thing bugs me too. I want soooo bad to support local shops and help them stay in business, but it is such a bummer to walk into those places and get nothing but contemptuous looks from the "bros" working there just because I don't look like I walked out of the pages of a snowboard fashion catalog.

Someone on this thread said earlier "fuck the noobs, fuck the weekend warriors, fuck this fuck that..." Pffft. I say *fuck the attitude.*


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Heres another great conversation

Him: I want a park jib board
Me: So heres a Never summer or a K2 WWW
Him: Ehh never summers expensive and the www isint cool looking enough. 
Me: Facepalm


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

i just can't understand why people care so much about what other people do.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

I love educating people, I take the opportunity whenever I can, Cause hopefully they'll take that knowledge and use it to someday help another lost soul and so the word will spread, I think of it as one small step for snowboarders, one giant leap for snowboarding.

Weekend warriors and I are a love hate relationship, Love it that they provide much needed paper money for the resort but I hate the lines and crowds that follow.



jabuhrer said:


> I have a few reactions to this bizarre thread:
> 
> 1. I have never encountered any of these apparent noobs that think that Burton is "the end all and be all of snowboarding." As far as I can tell, that is a myth that hasn't had any basis in reality since like 1998.


Spend some more time on the internet and you'll find em, Yahoo answers has plenty of them.




desklamp said:


> i just can't understand why people care so much about what other people do.


They usually only care when it differs from their own mindset.


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

Method said:


> They usually only care when it differs from their own mindset.


Oh so brutally true. Otherwise forums might be impossible! :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Method said:


> Spend some more time on the internet and you'll find em, Yahoo answers has plenty of them.


I got banned from yahoo answers because of those people. Evidently knowing more than their top answerers pissed some people off and they gang reported me. Oh NOEZ I'm crushed because I got shut down for giving good advice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

For what it's worth throughout this discussion, I'm a total newb in terms of the tech. I wouldn't know the first place to start if it weren't for people helping me out and dealing with answering the same questions everyone else asks. I try to take an open mind into every situation, especially the places where I know very little (or nothing at all). The problem here is that, with so much apparent misinformation being spread by people that pretend to be knowledgeable, it's difficult to draw the line between people who know something and people who talk like they know something.

Case in point, the chick who helped me at the store where I bought my gear was my best friend when I was in that store. I was happy to have found someone willing to work with me. Reading up on things now, I weigh 235 lbs and have a 154 cm board. I'd have probably done better with something closer to 165. That kind of thing makes a newb like myself skeptical when people start giving concrete advice.

It's sort of a catch-22 from the newb's perspective.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

conwayeast said:


> Dude what is your deal? You're what's wrong with the future of snowboarding. If you don't take lessons how will you ever learn to ride. Im sorry did you just wake up one day, decide I am going to start snowboarding, pick up a board, and start busting out 5's at the park?
> 
> You're such a jackass. How old are you? Do you know anything about life? You just show up to the park thinking your a badass and that your above everyone else the whole time. Judging people because they may not be as good as you.
> 
> ...


I'm 26. I know more about life than you ever could. I've spent time in University, grew up on a downhill racing team, travelled the world, and had a lot of experience with running a business and being a leader. I don't judge people, I don't care if there are a few that are better or that most are worse. If they want to ride then let them. I welcome new commers to the sport, just as long as they take it seriously. I mean serious in the sense that it's something they want to dedicate themselves to, and have fun with. 'Fuck the Kids' I mean fuck the kids that walk around in their tall tees and larger than life attitude. Fuck the kids who just want to put "snowboarder" on their facebook profile after taking one lesson. Fuck the kids who are the complete and total focus of marketing in the sport. Fuck the kids who wear printed tees with a big 'B' on them and think they're core.

Like I said I run my own business and put in sometimes as much as 60hrs a week. I wake up at 6, on the hill by first chair and I'm done by 1. I spend the rest of my day making calls to clients and contractors to make sure things are okay and running smoothly. I find a way to make it work because I'm dedicated to the sport. I learned to snowboard back in 91 after I saw a friend ripping down the hill on a Burton directional board wearing white Sorrel boots because Snowboard boots didn't really exist. I was so amazed by how much fun it looked that whenever I wasn't obligated to Ski for my team I was spending time on a board. I wanted to know EVERYTHING about the sport.

*I think you all mis-understood my point, I was upset about something and vented it in the wrong way. What I hate is the approach that beginners and weekend warriors have to the sport. I wish they took it seriously enough to actually spend the time to learn about it, learn about the tech and proper maintenance, learn about what differentiates RC, Rocker, camber etc etc. It doesnt take much to learn. It doesnt take much for shop kids to listen to the reps. It doesnt take much to take an active interest and I don't mind teaching someone who does.*


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I dont feel the need to hand out unsolicited advice. What was happening was a broad conversation about snowboarding came up and they started saying things that were out of this world wrong. So I felt that if they are going to be telling people these things, they should at least have their facts straight. Instead of telling everyone burton just invented "Chamber" and "reverse chamber".

I love riding, thats why I got into this sport. Its not about looking cool, or being better than someone. Its about the exploration, whats around the next turn, or on the other side of those trees. How fast can I get down this hill. Its the adrenaline. Some times its sitting in the chalet having a few beers with my friends. but mostly its about having fun. I dont have a chip on my shoulder, beyond people who would rather sit in their own ignorance than learn something but that translates to my life beyond snowboarding.

anyways... fall is the biggest C*&k tease ever...


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

bakesale said:


> *I think you all mis-understood my point...*


Well, I sure did. But that's the internet for you.



RidePowder said:


> anyways... fall is the biggest C*&k tease ever...


I'd like to second that motion...


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

I kill ski racers for a living


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> people need to get over themselves.


Q F T


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow Snowolf, thanks for saying pretty much everything I wanted to say in a much more intelligent and polite manner than I ever could.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't personally like educating people on certain things. While I'm comfortable helping someone learn to snowboard, like I did with my wife, most people don't want to know that. 90% of the time someone asks for my help they want to know if Burton is better than Rome or something like that.

If someone asks me, "Why do I keep catching an edge on my transitions?" I can probably help them figure it out. But I can't stand, "Is X board better for me than Y board?" If people aren't willing to take an active role in their education, I'm not interested.

Back in high school football we called it spoon-feeding. And it never helps anyone in the long run.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

*Like it or not the posers are part of the package.....*

Snowboarding has come full circle in the past 10yrs, when I started riding I had baseless bindings (technine I think) and I layered myself in fleece(yes fleece..I was a walking f*cking snowball) and some ski pants my mom used in the 20's lol....needless to say I took up the sport because that is what my friends were doing and once I got up there I found my one true love......found my husband too but that is a different story.....Anyway I started doing it because it was the "cool" thing to do and found a love so great that I cannot imagine life without it. Everyone has to start somewhere, and if because the fact that it is "cool", someone tries it out and finds the same feeling I did then I don't care, come to my mountain if nobody else will have you......I can smoke a bo...cigarette and laugh at your misfortune for hours while at work....good times! The youth is what it is......just hope they take the time to care about it the way we do later in life....


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

CaptTenielle said:


> I don't care, come to my mountain if nobody else will have you......*I can smoke a bo...cigarette* and laugh at your misfortune for hours while at work....good times! The youth is what it is......just hope they take the time to care about it the way we do later in life....


YES!!! Sounds so good right now too... (the option you left out, that is)

And I like that you, without fear or worry, admit to having began snowboarding because it was the "cool" thing to do. I remember when all my friends started skateboarding and I literally did NOT want to skateboard because I didn't want to be looked down on as somebody who started just to "look cool". But I couldn't escape wood-pushing; it was around me all the time and eventually I just gave in and said "F**k what other people think, this looks fun."

And it was loads of fun and I will never forget skateboarding for the way it has impacted my life and for the friends I have made whilst pushing my board around.

I feel the same way about snowboarding; it's almost too much fun and I love meeting people on the mountain who are there snowboarding because they love it also.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

God damn, I apparently don't smoke enough to participate in this sport.


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

^^With a crazy-ass avatar like that... you probably do smoke enough... :laugh:


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

trevk#07 said:


> YES!!! Sounds so good right now too... (the option you left out, that is)
> 
> And I like that you, without fear or worry, admit to having began snowboarding because it was the "cool" thing to do.


I may have mentioned before....but....I have no shame! lol 


And thank you!!


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I got banned from yahoo answers because of those people. Evidently knowing more than their top answerers pissed some people off and they gang reported me. Oh NOEZ I'm crushed because I got shut down for giving good advice.


So that's what happened!, I remember seeing you on there, I was like thank god I wont have to tell the idiots they're wrong so much, Then you disappeared.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ Yeah dude it was funny I came back from a sick pow day at the Basin and had this email saying my account had been banned, so I appealed it, got an email back saying the powers that be (read the people that reported me) denied me. Do I care? No cause I get more hits for snowboarding advice than they do. Is it funny, oh it's hilarious that I could anger that many people who were that adamant that I was wrong.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> I may have mentioned before....but....I have no shame! lol
> 
> 
> And thank you!!


I partially have the same story. I started out because i was a little interested, and then i found out a couple guys at the cottage were starting out and I basically went to the hill because it was the "cool" thing to do. After that, I stopped going for a little bit because I didn't talk to those couple guys much anymore and my dad was pretty well forcing me to ski. After a couple years of this, and getting pretty good at skiing, I got fed up, asked for a new snowboard (I had an old NewYork Fries/Mountain Dew 1x6) and started out for the second time. No one at my grade school was into snowboarding, so I convinced a few guys to try it out. Two guys will never snowboard again (not sure why), the other 4 dropped their interest in it until I convinced them to come with me to Fernie last year. I showed them a couple snowboard vids, some pictures of Whistler that I took, pictures off the internet of Fernie, and they fell in love with it again. So much so that 2 of them got new setups while we were out there, and the other 2 are getting new setups this year for when we hit Revelstoke. 

I don't care how much or how little they know compared to me or anyone else, they're fun guys to ride with, don't care too much about all the technical stuff (that's why they bring me), and I'm happy to say that I helped them find their passion for boarding again. 

So, if some people aren't as "knowledgable" or "interested" in snowboarding as you are, who cares? Just give 'em a little push, and maybe they'll fall in love with it again and turn out to be an awesome person to go with


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

^^^agreed. i'm the only one in my crew that really pays attention to the technical aspect of it, but we're all really just in it to shred some sweet terrain and have some laughs along the way. isn't that what snowboardings all about?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

eastCOASTkills said:


> ^^^agreed. i'm the only one in my crew that really pays attention to the technical aspect of it, but we're all really just in it to shred some sweet terrain and have some laughs along the way. isn't that what snowboardings all about?


No no it's not snowboarding is serious! It's so serious if you don't take it serious you'll get butt herpes and crotch cancer!


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's so serious if you don't take it serious you'll get butt herpes and crotch cancer!


 I think you're thinking of a different kind of "riding." :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

lilfoot1598 said:


> I think you're thinking of a different kind of "riding." :laugh:


I'm not talking about our date last week.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Huh, I thought it was crotch herpes and butt cancer...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That's what they want you to think.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm not talking about our date last week.


I didn't even know butt herpes existed until that night. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

next time look before you lick





BurtonAvenger said:


> ^ Yeah dude it was funny I came back from a sick pow day at the Basin and had this email saying my account had been banned, so I appealed it, got an email back saying the powers that be (read the people that reported me) denied me. Do I care? No cause I get more hits for snowboarding advice than they do. Is it funny, oh it's hilarious that I could anger that many people who were that adamant that I was wrong.


I bet one of em was that bristol ***, that kid is annoying. He even tried arguing with me that the east coast has as good a selection of mountains as the west coast.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No no it's not snowboarding is serious! It's so serious if you don't take it serious you'll get butt herpes and crotch cancer!


Damn, that's why that all popped up? I thought it was from all the dirty hookers 




Method said:


> I bet one of em was that bristol ***, that kid is annoying. He even tried arguing with me that the east coast has as good a selection of mountains as the west coast.


East coast and mountains? In the same sentence? Interesting


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Could you please do me a favor and not turn this into a stupid fuck east coast vs west coast argument. And in reality your not really on a coast anyways. Marjority of the "West Coast" is land locked with the exception of Washington and Oregon which actually have coastlines. There is a reason that time zone is mountain time. 


BA Fuckin hysterical. Whenever people say things like that I hear Lewis Blacks voice saying them. Make me laugh everytime.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

To continue on with the topic of uneducated, beginning snowboarders, why is it all people coming into the sport of snowboarding immediately go for Burton? I just don't get it. I guess it's the media, considering when you Google "snowboarding", Burton's website is the first link.


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

eastcoast,

I'm guessing my thread is what prompted you to post in this thread... I know I am an uneducated, beginner snowboarder.. But why I decided to go Burton is pretty simple...

It's not like Burton is one of those seemingly high end companies that actually makes crap products. Yes, some boards (like the Vapor) are quite overpriced, but the board is still quality. Would I pay $700 for a brand new Custom X? F*ck no, but it is one of the best reviewed boards on all the snowboarding sites, so why wouldn't I want to pick one up for $350 for my first real board?

Do I plan on riding only Burtons? Hell no... But I've been looking at what board I want to buy for this upcoming season since my last trip to Mammoth back in February.. and the Burton Custom & Custom X are consistently 2 of the top rated boards on any snowboard shop website. It's not like us n00bs to boarding can test these boards out before we throw down close to 400 bones for one, so what else do we have to base our purchase off of besides the reviews?

Again, I think it comes down to the fact that yes, there may be other boards out there that are just as quality as the top of the line Burtons, but it's not like the Burtons are crap, not by a long shot. And at 50% off, why would I go with another board for my first board that may or may not be as good as the very highly praised Burton, when I can spend that extra $50 and be guaranteed a badass board?

With that being said, I do think the n00bs that go out and buy the $700 current year Burtons for their first board are st00pid.. But overall I don't see any problem in people going Burton when they're first entering the sport... Then branching out from there once they are a bit more informed and can make a decision about boards and/or accessories based on their personal knowledge & experience, rather than reviews on a website.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

yeah i guess you can't really beat that deal for that quality of a snowboard. but when kids ask me about deciding on boards, their first thought is always burton. I'll say 'yeah thats good, but look at companies like never summer, lib, rome, k2, etc. they all got really good boards'. but for some reason all of them just say 'nah i'm really only looking for a burton'. i dont know, it just pisses me off.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

They gotta conform and be part of the flock of sheep, pay them no nevermind, they just do what the other sheep do, BAAAAAAH.


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

Method said:


> They gotta conform and be part of the flock of sheep, pay them no nevermind, they just do what the other sheep do, BAAAAAAH.


I feel like this is almost a double edged sword. On one side you have all the people that LOVE Burton and they want/know/care about is Burton. Those reasons maybe due to their great marketing/advertising. I think you'd find more of "uneducated" part of the community wanting Burton. I use the term "uneducated" loosely. I am not saying that everyone who rides a Burton does not know anything about the snowboarding market, but they see them as the market leader. When a company is a market leader, they are for a reason. They do make good boards. People will view that, as if they are the most well known they must be the best, so why look else where. But there are other people who ride Burton products, because they do make a good product. If their products truly sucked, they would have lost their stronghold on the market a long time ago.

Then on the other side you everyone else, who HATES Burton. People hate on Burton for a few reasons. The first being, that maybe they rode their products and truly hated them. Had bad experience with customer service, or just for one reason or another just don't like their products. That is fine. But it always comes back to the "flock of sheep." I find the same thing in every "sport/lifestyle"(call it what you will), that there is a group of "core" riders or people who consider themselves "core" that just hate to hate. People always want to hate on the top dog. But its the reasons behind some of the hate that I dont get. Some people tend to follow the crowd in that regard. They don't even know why they hate on it, they just do. If you asked 9 out of times 10 of those people why they hate Burton, their answer, "Because............They SUCK!, FUCK Burton." 


Kat Williams said it best.

"“You need haters. What the **** is you complaining about? What the **** do you think a haters job is? To ****ing hate. So let them mother****er do their goddamn job. What the **** is you complaining about? "


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

RidePowder said:


> Right now I have a Bataleon Enemy, a K2 Darkstar, and a Libtech TRS BTX. I want to add a jib board so I was thinking Forum Destroyer or DC PBJ[/QUOt
> 
> neither of those are really jib boards, there more in between park boards


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey Guys/gals. I don't work in a Snowboard shop, and although I am very passionate about snowboarding, I am quite new to the sport, minus going a couple times 10 years ago when I was younger.
However to the Burton/anti burton discusssion...

As people who know their stuff, we know there are other options out there, however the new kids/people don't know this type of thing..

I have worked in customer service doing sales for over 9 years now, and for the last 4 have run sales teams of 20+ commissioned sales people selling electronics.

At the end of the day, people ask for what they know. " My brother's sister has a friend who lives in *insert mountain resort town here* and he mentioned Burton one time". These people believe them, and they will more often than not stick to what they thought they were told. Why? This person they trust (even though they've never met them) and they know this person isn't trying to sell them anything. I get customers everyday coming into my store saying this and that, and 99% of the time they are misinformed. Now, 20% of the time, I will make the effort to re-educate them, however a lot of times, no matter what you do, you wont win.

No matter what industry, when people want a brand, they will buy it. Ford, Chevy, HP, Harley, Apple... Most of the time you will never talk them out of it, despite your best interests, because this is what their dad/friend/brother/bf/sister/uncle told them. And unfortunetly, YOU (as a store employee) don't trump most of those people. If you really, seriously want to re-educate them, you need to develop trememdous rapport, prove you know what you do (without being a douche aobut it) and then MAYBE... MAYBE they will listen.

A great example of this (related to my field atleast).
Customers come in all the time, and refuse to buy a certain brand of computer (as I'm sure of you can think of a brand you'd never purchase again). So X customer won't touch Y brand, or will only buy Z brand. However, proven time and time again, puts reliability between ALL major brands our there less than 0.5% difference, and all brands come with the same coverage. So really it makes NO difference, and for a smaller price they can get a better, or equal product.. Which brings it back to the snowboard brand comparison.

I could go on all day, and I do at work with my staff hah!, but people buy what they know, or have heard of, and yes it comes from marketing and everything else.

Does Burton make better boards? No, for sure, at the end of day, businesses are there to make money but maybe, just maybe, are Burton is a better run business because of the brand loyalty they inspire? . Looks like it. Just my thoughts.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

^^^ just read that very interesting. I guess at the end of the day you can really compliment Burton on their marketing and advertising skills. Plus theyre just a strong, experienced company that's been around for a while.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

conwayeast said:


> I feel like this is almost a double edged sword. On one side you have all the people that LOVE Burton and they want/know/care about is Burton. Those reasons maybe due to their great marketing/advertising. I think you'd find more of "uneducated" part of the community wanting Burton. I use the term "uneducated" loosely. I am not saying that everyone who rides a Burton does not know anything about the snowboarding market, but they see them as the market leader. When a company is a market leader, they are for a reason. They do make good boards. People will view that, as if they are the most well known they must be the best, so why look else where. But there are other people who ride Burton products, because they do make a good product. If their products truly sucked, they would have lost their stronghold on the market a long time ago.
> 
> Then on the other side you everyone else, who HATES Burton. People hate on Burton for a few reasons. The first being, that maybe they rode their products and truly hated them. Had bad experience with customer service, or just for one reason or another just don't like their products. That is fine. But it always comes back to the "flock of sheep." I find the same thing in every "sport/lifestyle"(call it what you will), that there is a group of "core" riders or people who consider themselves "core" that just hate to hate. People always want to hate on the top dog. But its the reasons behind some of the hate that I dont get. Some people tend to follow the crowd in that regard. They don't even know why they hate on it, they just do. If you asked 9 out of times 10 of those people why they hate Burton, their answer, "Because............They SUCK!, FUCK Burton."
> 
> ...



Very true there are those people that just hate them cause perhaps it's the HIP thing to do. Me personally and I've been pretty adamant on how I view burton as basically everything that's wrong when big capitalist companies get too big. Their views turn from the early days of lets make the best product possible for a good price, to how can we make money to pay for all our pros and marketing we do. I think someone posted earlier it's a bit of a screw the man sort of thing. But what can I say, I suppose burton has every right to overprice their gear, it's smart business, they're completely cognizant on where they stand in the snowboarding world and they know people buy brands and they're one of the well known brands. I just can't turn a blind eye to what they do, however I do own a burton board I bought it for my pops.Got it for half off, when their gear is marked half off it then becomes a good deal, But in a way that just shows how damn expensive it was priced .


----------



## Glenwils (Apr 9, 2009)

Im from the UK and work 50+ hours a week. I manage to go boarding twice a year (to the french alps). I bloody love it. Its the highlight of my year. I dont know anything about the tech side of things, im not really that good, i just go out to have a good time on the mountain. I dont give a shit if someone wants to wear a huger t-shirt or if someone lives in an igloo on the mountain just so they can board every year. I concentrate on me and my mates having fun.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Ok, i may end up sounding like a newb, so bear with me.

Talking with a jock in studio in art...
Me: C., did you see the snow this morning??! I think they may cancell your game.
Jock: I dunno. I got to start getting ready for ski team
(i know, i know...)
Me: Yeah. You gonna join snowboard club?
Jock: Nope. I stopped. Wanna buy my head?
(awkward silence)
Jock: my snowboard, dipshit!
Me: Uh, i dont need one right now. I just got a new one. I'll buy some bindings if you wanna sell.
Jock: Josh the board is really stiff so its perfect for the park.
(i think about what to say)
Me: Are you shi- you know what, just call me about the bindings. I'll see you Friday.
I walk away. Wasn't worth my time....


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

And as far as Burton goes, the skaters I know think Burton is the shit when they have never even stepped on a snwoboard. Its ust a big name so people think that they can talk the talk because they know a brand. But by now, they all know that i go bolistic if they haven't heard of rome, ns or mervin. I had to explain that the banana and btx were made by two different divisions of the same company when my friend needed advice upgrading from an old Burton.

Not to mention, most people that have burton backpacks just saw them in hot topic and thought they were cool. I still love their softgoods and binding TECH, but they are too mainstream and conformist.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

you gotta love Rome and what they're all about. If not, read this. it'll change your mind. Industry Profile: Rome Co-Founder Paul Maravetz – Shayboarder.com
They've got a great thing going for sure


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

^ +a googleplex

rome FTW!
Totally, I think their whole company mission is great. They give me craploads of sickers and they have awesome contests! Plus, the actual 2010 lineup is some of the best stuff I have seen yet this year! I'm a firm SDS addict, and proud...


shay is awesome too. she sent me a bunch of stickers and i'm filming everything i tag to make a video to send her...


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> Me: Are you shi- you know what, just call me about the bindings. I'll see you Friday.
> I walk away. Wasn't worth my time....


Bravo. I would NOT be able to do that! I'd correct him, explain why he was wrong, and if he still said he was right...THEN i'd probably walk away haha.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh small kids you are so amusing.

Romes marketing campaign was cool when Volcom introduced it years ago.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> ^ +a googleplex
> rome FTW!


YEAH! Rome is seriously how the snowboard industry SHOULD be. customer service, board quality, price, everything is spot on. As far as hard goods, I'm all Rome. Libertines, artifact 85, and 390s.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

eastCOASTkills said:


> Bravo. I would NOT be able to do that! I'd correct him, explain why he was wrong, and if he still said he was right...THEN i'd probably walk away haha.


yup. i tried explaining to him what a rocker was last year. i was jumping all around to show him what it did exactly and my class thought i was crazy :dunno:


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh small kids you are so amusing.
> 
> Romes marketing campaign was cool when Volcom introduced it years ago.


ba, like the post you made about those weird skis shoe things with the "old ass burton custom freestyle" bindings, sometimes you can bring back a fad and it is even better the second time... only those things are still- i cant think of a word to describe it :dunno:


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh small kids you are so amusing.
> 
> Romes marketing campaign was cool when Volcom introduced it years ago.


oh c'mon! they're doing exactly what they wanted to do coming into the industry 8 years ago. snowboard revolution! no more haters! just a mutual passion for snowboarding and respect for eachother's styles is how it should be.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> it shouldnt matter when or how often you ride, what you wear or dont wear, or what you ride (even it if its a 1200$ burton board)
> as long as you love boarding and have fun while doing it, thats all that matters. honestly. the feeling of stoke i get when im on the mountain is unlike anything ive ever experience before. making the 4 hour trip to the mountain, struggling to find parking, dealing with skiier goons,the camaraderie of boarding with friends, making new ones, eating shit,landing tricks, being sore, having to deal with shit weather....the overall experience of snowboarding is in a class of its own. to talk down to anyone that snowboards , no matter what walk of life they are from, is fucked up to say the least



Hell yea. Exactly How i feel


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

bkrael46 said:


> Hell yea. Exactly How i feel





eastcoastkills said:


> oh c'mon! they're doing exactly what they wanted to do coming into the industry 8 years ago. snowboard revolution! no more haters! just a mutual passion for snowboarding and respect for eachother's styles is how it should be.


you guys can never get rid of people like ba who bring the noobs down a peg. i'm on your side, but coming home to a flame war, and finding out that i'm the cause half the time, is good too :cheeky4:

we all create a wide spectrum of boarders and together we help at tearing down stereotypes


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

Dcp584 said:


> Could you please do me a favor and not turn this into a stupid fuck east coast vs west coast argument. And in reality your not really on a coast anyways. Marjority of the "West Coast" is land locked with the exception of Washington and Oregon which actually have coastlines. There is a reason that time zone is mountain time.


I wasn't trying to make an east vs. west argument at all. I'm in the east, and as shitty as I think it is, it still has good things to offer, maybe not the same things as the west, but it still has "things". I don't know what you're talking about at all, I'm not saying I live on either coast, and as you *should* know, east/west coast more often than not refers to the side of the continent that you are on, and not the actual coast itself.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

eastCOASTkills said:


> oh c'mon! they're doing exactly what they wanted to do coming into the industry 8 years ago. snowboard revolution! no more haters! just a mutual passion for snowboarding and respect for eachother's styles is how it should be.


Rome is repackaged Volcom marketing. You think they're so great and so core and so unique. They're selling in zumiez now and a lot of their "core" accounts yeah sent them to collections when times got just a hair too tight for them. They're like any other company with $ in their eyes. They had too much lateral growth in the last 4 years and not enough progressive growth. 



m_jel said:


> I wasn't trying to make an east vs. west argument at all. I'm in the east, and as shitty as I think it is, it still has good things to offer, maybe not the same things as the west, but it still has "things". I don't know what you're talking about at all, I'm not saying I live on either coast, and as you *should* know, east/west coast more often than not refers to the side of the continent that you are on, and not the actual coast itself.


I'll agree east coast has a lot of great things. I wouldn't give up growing up riding there for anything, too many great memories. Each side of the continent offers different scenes and styles.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

RidePowder said:


> So no matter what I do, I jump all in. I learn the tech, I learn the lingo, I learn the names, I catch up on the history.


im the same way... i mean im not great at it either whatsoever but its something i love. same thing with disc golf for me, started playing in the summer and learned pretty much everything about it. doing the small stuff will make you better when your actually doing it, and i like doing better:thumbsup:


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

*First one to say F*ck Burton but.....*

I still ride their boots and bindings! Thought about spray painting them so nobody would know but eh...once again....no shame!:dunno:


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> I still ride their boots and bindings! Thought about spray painting them so nobody would know but eh...once again....no shame!:dunno:


same here. the quality is shit but i cant complain with the tech.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> same here. the quality is shit but i cant complain with the tech.


Anyone notice the irony here?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Anyone notice the irony here?


i did but just shook(sp?) my head and hit the back button ha


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Check Mate! BA....

Burton is just a name and because it say's "Burton" or "DC" or "VOLCOM" doesn't make it quality...it should be the rule that the same brand has the same quality in all their gear but alas....this is not a perfect world. I got the hook up last year on DC gear....the coat kicks ass, the gloves and pants suck ass. Who knew:dunno:.....I tend to like the burton boots and I am a firm believer that if at all possible get the same make boots as you do bindings so that is what I have. The gear changes every year, you never know who's gonna change for the good or the bad....that is why we have the somewhat crude, rude, but always entertaining.....Burton Avenger and his lovely lady to let us know what works and what doesn't....sadly if the Avenger still supports Burton after all the gear he has tried then that should say something right there.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What lady? I've been single for ages. Current girl I'm kind of seeing just decided to be angry at me and not talk to me.

HAHA I'm far from a Burton supporter closest thing of theres that I own is a copy of Forum or Against Em' and maybe one right size medium cartel baseplate that some how ended up in my closet.


----------

